# Compatible wheel covers for Cruze?



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope - different bolt pattern. Little out for a Cruz as the pattern is different from everything else - except a Sonic, I think. I wanted something for my winter wheel steelies. Frankly, I'd love to have a set of the OE covers.......


----------

